# The anti-melodic metal thread!!!



## sevenstringj (Apr 19, 2009)

Seems metal these days is dominated by "melodic" metal. So let's throw out some of the more atonal stuff, as well as some of the more groove-oriented stuff (i.e., not melodic metal "breakdowns"). Some of my faves:

Suffocation
Dying Fetus
Cephalic Carnage
Broken Hope (RIP)
Cryptopsy (RIP, for all intents and purposes)
Candiria (RIP, for all intents and purposes)
Irate (RIP)
Cipher

NEED MORE!


----------



## shredfreak (Apr 19, 2009)

Gorguts


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Apr 19, 2009)

Cannibal Corpse
Behemoth
Pyscroptic
Gojira
Nile
Cattle Decapitation


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Apr 19, 2009)

Demilich


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 19, 2009)

Morbid Angel
Malevolent Creation 
Deicide
Immolation \m/


----------



## JakeRI (Apr 19, 2009)

Definitely Candiria!


----------



## Imdeathcore (Apr 19, 2009)

close mind


----------



## awesomeaustin (Apr 19, 2009)

Ackercocke


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 19, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Seems metal these days is dominated by "melodic" metal.



Seems to me you have a 100% different definition of "melodic" from me. A little breakdown with some dude whining over it does not "melodic" make.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 19, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Seems to me you have a 100% different definition of "melodic" from me. A little breakdown with some dude whining over it does not "melodic" make.



 I never said melodic metal is some dude whining over a breakdown. Usually, they whine _after_ the breakdown. 

I'm just looking for some more atonal stuff, like Suffo and Broken Hope, as well as slam-worthy grooving like Candiria and Dying Fetus. I'm sure we can agree that none of those bands are melodic metal. 

HAILS to the contributors thus far. I got some homework to do! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Colton165 (Apr 19, 2009)

the only melodic metal i can think of is progish stuff like Pagans Mind, Vanden Plas, Dreamscape, and Circus Maximus.

or do you mean melodeath? im confused.

either way, i love Suffocation, Cryptopsy, Gorguts, Akercocke, Agalloch, and stuff like that.

the most atonal band i can think of is either Behold the Arctopus or Psyopus, the latter is so atonal i cant really listen to it.


----------



## Ildtid (Apr 19, 2009)

blood red throne
emeth 
necrophagist
faceless
the last two are more technically interessting


----------



## Lankles (Apr 19, 2009)

Ildtid said:


> necrophagist





Incantation
Hate Eternal


----------



## butcheredatbirt (Apr 19, 2009)

any good death metal band


----------



## Brendan G (Apr 19, 2009)

Blotted Science maybe?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 19, 2009)

Five star prison cell

FIVE STAR PRISON CELL on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

All over the shop crazy shit


----------



## groph (Apr 19, 2009)

DEVOURMENT


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ildtid said:


> blood red throne
> emeth
> *necrophagist
> faceless
> the last two are more technically interessting*



nooooooooo (well yeah they are more technical but they are also a bit boring...)

Besides the obvious (Deeds of Flesh, Decrepit Birth, Malevolent Creation, Immolation, Decapitated, Morbid Angel, Gorguts, Hate Eternal, Origin, Skinless, etc... I could go on) a few you'd almost certainly like, some you've probably heard of:


*Kronos* (CHECK THEM OUT NAO if you like your brutal death metal super catchy/groovy)
*Defiled* (very neat, very atonal!)
*Intestine Baalism* (ok, it's melodic at times but listen to it and you'll see why it doesn't fucking matter)
*Genna Apo Kolo* (also super groovy)
*Benighted* (very groovy but a little more experimental/tech)
*Ulcerate* (super Gorguts-esque tech)
*Gorgasm* (RIP somewhat standard but lots of fun brutal death)
* I**nfected Malignity* (now a sort of metalcore-ish band, but their first album The Malignity Born From Despair is straight up high quality Suffo worship )
*Infernal Revulsion *(great brutal death/slam)
*Soreption *(tech stuff, haven't listened to much but it's pretty cool)
*Inhuman Devotion *(very techy brutal slam death... cool stuff)
*Woundeep *(somewhat Origin-esque... very fast brutal death)
*Disconformity *(SLAM! Fucking catchy)
*Terminally Your Aborted Ghost*
*Swarrrm *(super weird grindcore/death metal... their vocalist is fucking insane)
*Visceral Bleeding *(very spastic tech-death, gets a little repetitive/boring at times though)
*Yattering *(brutal tech death, somewhat experimental)
*Atheritic*
*Hate Plow*
*Sinners Bleed*
*Hyonblud*
*Internecine*
*Jasad*
*Karnak*
*Animals Killing People*
*Torsofuck*
*Mithras*

so many more but I'll leave it at that... sorry I stopped typing descriptions but it was getting a little tiresome 


Also... feel free to check out my brutal death metal project *Kuroi*:

Kuroi on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 19, 2009)

Gorguts is awesome, its super atonal but really melodic at the same time.


----------



## groph (Apr 20, 2009)

thinkpad20 said:


> nooooooooo (well yeah they are more technical but they are also a bit boring...)
> 
> Besides the obvious (Deeds of Flesh, Decrepit Birth, Malevolent Creation, Immolation, Decapitated, Morbid Angel, Gorguts, Hate Eternal, Origin, Skinless, etc... I could go on) a few you'd almost certainly like, some you've probably heard of:
> 
> ...


 


Ok, first off your band kicks fucking ass, and your taste does equally as much. Discovered Kronos like last week and fell in love.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 20, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I never said melodic metal is some dude whining over a breakdown. Usually, they whine _after_ the breakdown.
> 
> I'm just looking for some more atonal stuff, like Suffo and Broken Hope, as well as slam-worthy grooving like Candiria and Dying Fetus. I'm sure we can agree that none of those bands are melodic metal.
> 
> HAILS to the contributors thus far. I got some homework to do! Keep 'em comin!



slam-worthy grooving eh? Decapitated or Aeon


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 20, 2009)

groph said:


> Ok, first off your band kicks fucking ass, and your taste does equally as much. Discovered Kronos like last week and fell in love.



Thanks dude! Glad you like it! And props on being a fellow appreciator of Kronos... seriously one of the funnest bands out there imo


----------



## Harry (Apr 20, 2009)

I've become pretty obsessed with Behold..The Arctopus for non melodic stuff.
It took me a while to get into, but after a while it fits my ears.


----------



## harkonnen8 (Apr 20, 2009)

I've just checked out SOREPTION and it's really awesome!!! Thanks man!

YouTube - Part 4 SOREPTION SOLO Guitarrecording-09


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 20, 2009)

Harry said:


> I've become pretty obsessed with Behold..The Arctopus for non melodic stuff.
> It took me a while to get into, but after a while it fits my ears.



Same here, the guy has a mad yellow RG565 prototype, (i think that's what it's called)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 20, 2009)

!T.O.O.H.!

awesome band


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Apr 20, 2009)

Brain Drill,Vital Remains, Into The Moat, Cephalic Carnage,Odius Mortem, Theory in Pracitce, Negativa


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 20, 2009)

Anal Cunt
Gorefuck
Ion Dissonance
Origin


----------



## oompa (Apr 20, 2009)

this thread needs Spawn of Possession asap!


----------



## PostOrganic (Apr 20, 2009)

Not 100% sure what this thread is looking for but...

Hour of Penance, Severed Saviour, Monstrosity, Misery Index and Anata? Maybe Neuraxis too? Though they are fairly melodic... I don't know.


----------



## butcheredatbirt (Apr 20, 2009)

oompa said:


> this thread needs Spawn of Possession asap!



This


----------



## ubarhax (Apr 20, 2009)

The new Ulcerate is amazing


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2009)

Behold the Arctopus!!! 

**I still like the melodic stuff though


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 20, 2009)

Today's metal sucks in comparison to that of the early 90's. Early black metal, and the first two waves of death metal. Most of the metal you define as "melodic metal" are metalcore bands, and not metal.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 20, 2009)

EXO-FUCKING-DUS!!!!!! 



ubarhax said:


> The new Ulcerate is amazing



 where did you hear about those guys?

but you're right, great stuff.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

check out Yyrkoon



metal_head666 said:


> Today's metal sucks in comparison to that of the early 90's. Early black metal, and the first two waves of death metal. Most of the metal you define as "melodic metal" are metalcore bands, and not metal.



dude, nothing modern sucks compared to the 90s. you got one foot in the grave if you really think that.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Today's metal sucks in comparison to that of the early 90's. Early black metal, and the first two waves of death metal. Most of the metal you define as "melodic metal" are metalcore bands, and not metal.



Uh, OK. While there was some good stuff there, it's kinda hard to say today's metal "sucks". It's so varied, if you can't find something good that fits your tastes, you're not looking hard enough.

So far, your 10 posts are showing a pretty bitter and elitist attitude. Let's straighten that out, shall we? There's not enough people from the DC/MD/NoVA scene on here as it is...


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Martyr, as they can be pretty atonal at times.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 21, 2009)

oompa said:


> this thread needs Spawn of Possession asap!



 SoP FTW!


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 21, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Martyr, as they can be pretty atonal at times.



I swear, every time I see that Erik Mongrain thread somewhere on this page I click it and am immediately let down when it's not the guy from Martyr


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> dude, nothing modern sucks compared to the 90s. you got one foot in the grave if you really think that.


Yes it all does. Everything is either too "br00tal" or too technical. Nothing has feeling anymore. This is a common attitude amongst metal heads. Death metal basically died in 1995. The new stuff is horrible.


eaeolian said:


> Uh, OK. While there was some good stuff there, it's kinda hard to say today's metal "sucks". It's so varied, if you can't find something good that fits your tastes, you're not looking hard enough. So far, your 10 posts are showing a pretty bitter and elitist attitude. Let's straighten that out, shall we? There's not enough people from the DC/MD/NoVA scene on here as it is...


 Trust me, I have looked. The late 80's early 90's Flordia scene is far superior to anything being made now. Same with the Late 80's early 90's Swedish scene. Whats the Swedish scene now? Metalcore In Flames, Soilwork, Dark Tranquility, etc. Bitter? Nope, that just my opinion on metal today.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Yes it all does. Everything is either too "br00tal" or too technical. Nothing has feeling anymore.



Gah!!! Not the feeling argument again... 

Too brutal? 
That does not compute...


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Yes it all does. Everything is either too "br00tal" or too technical. Nothing has feeling anymore. This is a common attitude amongst metal heads. Death metal basically died in 1995. The new stuff is horrible. Trust me, I have looked. The late 80's early 90's Flordia scene is far superior to anything being made now. Same with the Late 80's early 90's Swedish scene. Whats the Swedish scene now? Metalcore In Flames, Soilwork, Dark Tranquility, etc. Bitter? Nope, that just my opinion on metal today.



I think there's still some stuff out there with feeling - or actual writing talent, whichever you want to say - but you do have to sift for it, which is why I'm only a fan of a small percentage of newer bands. I will agree that the signal-to-noise ratio is a lot lower than it was then, but that's the nature of the beast at this point.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 21, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Too brutal?
> That does not compute...



Sure it does. I've heard many *attempts* to be brutal where the actual writing suffers because of it, which is pointless.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

eaeolian said:


> Sure it does. I've heard many *attempts* to be brutal where the actual writing suffers because of it, which is pointless.



touche. i usually ignore that. i don't call that brutal... i usually just call that bad.  

but i know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> Yes it all does. Everything is either too "br00tal" or too technical. Nothing has feeling anymore. This is a common attitude amongst metal heads. Death metal basically died in 1995. The new stuff is horrible. Trust me, I have looked. The late 80's early 90's Flordia scene is far superior to anything being made now. Same with the Late 80's early 90's Swedish scene. Whats the Swedish scene now? Metalcore In Flames, Soilwork, Dark Tranquility, etc. Bitter? Nope, that just my opinion on metal today.



youre one of those guys i laugh at everytime i come across one. its 2009, get with the fuckin program. "oh back in my day.......", fuck that, this is your day too if youll let it be. dont run around being pissed cause the world left you behind. and even if music was better in the 90s, which it wasnt, what the fuck are you gonna do about it. dude, heres a word of advice, dont be one of those bitter old fucks that everybody hates because your life WILL SUCK.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

^harsh.

but i kinda get your point.

**side note: in flames and dark tranquility used to be sweet. but i thought this was the anti melodic metal thread...? oh yeah and opeth is still part of the swedish metal scene, are they not? don't they kinda kick ass?

EDIT: yes i am a lazy ass and just responded to the quote in your post rather than quoting it myself.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla - unless you want this thread to turn into yet another flamefest that eventually gets locked, try not to be so heated, yeah? I see your point, and metal_head666 isn't exactly being diplomatic, but I don't want this to go the way of every deathcore topic ever.

Konfyouzd - for those who come from the "death metal died with _Pierced From Within_" school of thought (that includes me, by the way) Opeth are the problem, not the solution


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> a7stringkilla - unless you want this thread to turn into yet another flamefest that eventually gets locked, try not to be so heated, yeah? I see your point, and metal_head666 isn't exactly being diplomatic, but I don't want this to go the way of every deathcore topic ever.
> 
> Konfyouzd - for those who come from the "death metal died with _Pierced From Within_" school of thought (that includes me, by the way) Opeth are the problem, not the solution





I'm not old enough to get that I don't think...  (Not tryina call you a geezer. I'm just too young )


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 21, 2009)

OK, let's not have this thread deteriorate into circular arguments about what's "metal" or not, or which sub-genre is better or which decade is better. Let's just say that there's always been a dichotomy of corny shit and forward-thinking cool shit, and there always will be. That goes for ALL genres and sub-genres of music.

Back to the subject at hand...

Some friends of mine used to have a band called Johnny Cage is a Fake, and they had some atonal riffage. Cool shit, they definitely had their own vibe. Now their guitarist and bassist started a new band Tiger Flowers. Check 'em out!

Keep it goin'!


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> a7stringkilla - unless you want this thread to turn into yet another flamefest that eventually gets locked, try not to be so heated, yeah? I see your point, and metal_head666 isn't exactly being diplomatic, but I don't want this to go the way of every deathcore topic ever.
> 
> i dont know, man. sometimes i read some of the stuff on here and i think it is a Flamefest! HA, get it!!!!!! please dont think im a dick or anything cause to be honest, i really was trying to help the guy. i would rather people not latch onto their favorite era so tightly that they become somewhat dilusional and attack everything current. sometimes you gotta be blunt with people to get it across though.


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 21, 2009)

brutal =/= good
good =/= brutal

You can have one without the other, or you can have both. There are plenty of very very good brutal bands and there are many who are really not very good.



eaeolian said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Martyr, as they can be pretty atonal at times.


I was thinking of bringing them up but Mongrain's vocals can make them hard to tolerate for some. Same thing for Heafy's vocals for Capharnaum...


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, although I'm not contributing bands I have to say... what's wrong with metal being melodic? It's either you see melody as an abomination when it's related to metal or you're really just talking about metalcore bands. But what I'm saying is, is that no one in their right mind should find a fault with melody in heavy music. It's what makes it good and not just noise like non-metallers think.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

willyman101 said:


> Well, although I'm not contributing bands I have to say... what's wrong with metal being melodic? It's either you see melody as an abomination when it's related to metal or you're really just talking about metalcore bands. But what I'm saying is, is that no one in their right mind should find a fault with melody in heavy music. It's what makes it good and not just noise like non-metallers think.



agreed whole-heartedly! i feel like metal is metal. some is good. some isn't. some is melodic. some isn't. the need to dissect and classify only causes unnecessary drama.


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> youre one of those guys i laugh at everytime i come across one. its 2009, get with the fuckin program. &quot;oh back in my day.......&quot;, fuck that, this is your day too if youll let it be. dont run around being pissed cause the world left you behind. and even if music was better in the 90s, which it wasnt, what the fuck are you gonna do about it. dude, heres a word of advice, dont be one of those bitter old fucks that everybody hates because your life WILL SUCK.


I'm 25. This would be my "era" but the era of good death and black metal has passed. A new genre needs to emerge.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I'm 25. This would be my "era" but the era of good death and black metal has passed. A new genre needs to emerge.



now that i know your age i completely disagree. in this day and age you tend to have to sift through a lot of bullshit to find the good shit. it seems to me that either you have completely different tastes from me... OR you're lazy...


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 21, 2009)

Neuraxis ! 

YouTube - Neuraxis - Darkness Prevails


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I'm 25. This would be my "era" but the era of good death and black metal has passed. A new genre needs to emerge.



well then just listen to the new stuff through blown speakers and there you go, just like the old shit! dude, youre too young to be saying shit like this. take a step back, go play some sports, lift some weights, mingle with people who dont give a shit about metal for a while. and yeah this is your era, storm through it, dont walk backward staring at the past. its gone!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 21, 2009)

Ignite the Ibex - 8 string Insanity

Ignite The Ibex on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

We share a prac studio with them, they're crazy!


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 21, 2009)

The point of this thread is to introduce each other to bands that are atonal and/or groove-oriented. It's not about bashing a certain genre, or defending a genre that's not even under attack. So let's put aside the squabbling and get back to business...

In case my last recommendation got overlooked, y'all should check out my friends' band Johnny Cage is a Fake (RIP ). Some atonal riffage, off-the-beaten-path vibes, and some slam-worthy shit too. They formed a new band called Tiger Flowers.

Positive rep for positive contributors!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

^ exactly...

why is there a flame war every time someone doesn't agree?


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> The point of this thread is to introduce each other to bands that are atonal and/or groove-oriented. It's not about bashing a certain genre, or defending a genre that's not even under attack. So let's put aside the squabbling and get back to business...
> 
> In case my last recommendation got overlooked, y'all should check out my friends' band Johnny Cage is a Fake (RIP ). Some atonal riffage, off-the-beaten-path vibes, and some slam-worthy shit too. They formed a new band called Tiger Flowers.
> 
> Positive rep for positive contributors!



thanks for slapping me back on track, thank you. in case you missed my recomendation, check out Yyrkoon.


----------



## metal_head666 (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> well then just listen to the new stuff through blown speakers and there you go, just like the old shit! dude, youre too young to be saying shit like this. take a step back, go play some sports, lift some weights, mingle with people who dont give a shit about metal for a while. and yeah this is your era, storm through it, dont walk backward staring at the past. its gone!


I appreciate classical like Wagner and I hate pop/rap. Does this mean I have to get with the times? No, I recognize good music when I hear it.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 21, 2009)

a7stringkilla said:


> thanks for slapping me back on track, thank you. in case you missed my recomendation, check out Yyrkoon.



Checked them out they're pretty cool 

Remind me alot of Aborted

Would Aborted be considered "Anti Melodic"  anyhow check them out if you haven't


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I appreciate classical like Wagner and I hate pop/rap. Does this mean I have to get with the times? No, I recognize good music when I hear it.



yes. but there is good "rap" out there. i personally like to make the distinction between rap/hip hop, rappers/MCs--respectively...


----------



## a7stringkilla (Apr 21, 2009)

metal_head666 said:


> I appreciate classical like Wagner and I hate pop/rap. Does this mean I have to get with the times? No, I recognize good music when I hear it.



thats the thing, youre still in the hardcore metal mind state. you like classical and hate rap. some rappers are really good with phrasing and pop is great to listen to, especially if youre writing songs. trust me when i tell you there are no better songwriters than pop and country writers. stop thinking so musically and just listen to and enjoy music for a while. you might be somewhat refreshed when you start writing again.


----------



## Meldville (Apr 22, 2009)

Let's stay on track here, folks!



thinkpad20 said:


> nooooooooo (well yeah they are more technical but they are also a bit boring...)
> 
> Besides the obvious (Deeds of Flesh, Decrepit Birth, Malevolent Creation, Immolation, Decapitated, Morbid Angel, Gorguts, Hate Eternal, Origin, Skinless, etc... I could go on) a few you'd almost certainly like, some you've probably heard of:
> 
> ...



One of the best posts in the General forum in a long time. Lots of little-known bands in here, and a few I've not checked out myself. Cheers!



ubarhax said:


> The new Ulcerate is amazing



Agreed. I made a topic on it a few weeks back, this band is so good it hurts.

I made a few recommendations in the "brutal death metal" thread, but I'll slap a few in here too:

Wormed (Spanish brutal-as-fuck death metal. Spastic yet lots of groove. myspace.com/wormed)
Degrade (slam-style brutal death. Production leaves a bit to be desired, but still jammin')
Bodies in the Gears of the Apparatus (spastic grind stuff with a little crust influence at times. They called it quits too early IMO)
Success Will Write Apocalypse Across the Sky (formed out of BITGOTA. Similar death/grind feel but with better production and more straightforward DM influence)
Internal Suffering (sick DM from Columbia, recently moved to the US)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 22, 2009)

Meldville said:


> Wormed (Spanish brutal-as-fuck death metal. Spastic yet lots of groove. myspace.com/wormed)



Wormed owns so fucking hard.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 22, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1473927 said:


> Wormed owns so fucking hard.



Toad metal!  

Regain the Heart Condemned get their atonal grind on. I remember a friend of mine playing an older recording of theirs for me, and I nearly fell off the chair it was so goddamn heavy. Their new album seems a step down, but still pretty good.

Discordance Axis were interesting. A friend of mine gave me a CD of theirs a while back--it had something like 50 songs on it. Some were maybe 12 seconds. LOL  but .


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 23, 2009)

No one has mentioned CAR BOMB 

Not really death metal but crazy none the less

CAR BOMB on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## jaredowty (Apr 23, 2009)

The only truly melodic metal band I like is Evergrey (the older stuff, nothing post Inner Circle). Most melodic metal bands sound cheesy to me - although my favorite bands have a nice balance of heavy and melodic, like Opeth, Cynic, and Nevermore. As far as power metal goes the only band I really like is Demons & Wizards. I don't like any of the "melodeath" bands like In Flames or Mercenary.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 14, 2012)

I just came...


----------



## right_to_rage (May 14, 2012)

Um... Thall? Vildhjarta get pretty atonal most of the time. Psyopus is another fav.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 14, 2012)

Has it really taken 3+ years before anyone has mentioned Portal?


----------



## sevenstringj (May 14, 2012)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Has it really taken 3+ years before anyone has mentioned Portal?




LOL

It'd be FAR better if you could make out what the fuck they're playing. I actually HATE when talented bands use so much distortion that it's nearly impossible to discern anything. I wanna hear the dissonance, not the fizz so much.


----------



## brutalslam (May 15, 2012)

Defeated Sanity
Wormed
Human Mincer
Disconformity
Guttural Secrete
Glossectomy
Short Bus Pile Up
Cenotaph (Turkey)
Condemned
Cephalotripsy

theres a few more.


----------



## Winspear (May 15, 2012)

^ Watched that video for probably the 10th time. I get it. I FINALLY get it. Fucking awesome!


----------



## Osiris (May 15, 2012)

Just wondering, do you guys consider stuff like Behemoth melodic? Because I think the phrygian dominant stuff is really melodic, sometimes even more so than regular major/minor scale based music. Bands like Behemoth use tremolo picking and chugging to sound heavy but still remain melodic imo. Anaal Nathrakh is this way as well as Nile to some extent.

Like I'd consider this really melodic:


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 15, 2012)

GAZA



Crowpath


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 15, 2012)

A few of these may or may not have been mentioned but as far as less mentioned bands coming to mind:

Sulaco
Flourishing
Scrambled Defuncts (especially Souls Despising the God)
Ripping Corpse
Mitochondrion
Incantation
Demilich
Malevolent Creation (10 Commandments, Stillborn, Retribution especially)
Confessor
Atheretic
Adramelech

oh and let me reiterate my old rec: !T.O.O.H.!

Swarrrm has been mentioned already, but they're fucking sick!

just would like to add though, Atonal doesn't necessarily = unmelodic


----------



## G27DUDE (May 15, 2012)

It doesn't lack melody. It's just a different sense of it.


----------



## Chromaticity (May 15, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> Cryptopsy (RIP, for all intents and purposes)



Phobophile, Pathological Frolic and Cold Hate Warm Blood are very melodic. Most of their songs (especially the ones in BMF and NSV) use melodies at some point in one way or another. I think you need to learn what "Atonal" means. 




> Brain Drill, Into The Moat




By Anti-melodic, you meant random wankery, right?



> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Martyr, as they can be pretty atonal at times.



Not that often. Hopeless hopes is pretty melodic too.

Thread is pretty fucking retarded by the way, not to mention most of the posts here are pretty confusing (except for Thinkpad20, Unknown Dood and Brutalslam). Most metal bands mentionned in this thread (especially Neuraxis, Psycroptic and Spawn Of Possession) are melodic in one way or another. Doesn't have to be At The Gates esque shit or metalcore to be considered "melodic" (which is such a vague term, after all).


----------



## Necris (May 15, 2012)

Atonal =/= Non-melodic


----------



## Chromaticity (May 15, 2012)

Cryptopsy and Martyr are still melodic and not necessarily atonal.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 15, 2012)

Chromaticity said:


> Phobophile, Pathological Frolic and Cold Hate Warm Blood are very melodic. Most of their songs (especially the ones in BMF and NSV) use melodies at some point in one way or another. I think you need to learn what "Atonal" means.



And I think you need to stop being an Anal Cunt and realize that "anti-melodic" doesn't necessarily mean nothing melodic ever. The vast majority of Cryptopsy's work doesn't fall into the harmonic minor/I-VI-V/emo/one-note breakdown styles that this thread is OBVIOUSLY trying to ignore.



Chromaticity said:


> I think you confused "Anti-melodic" with random wankery.



I think you need to get off your high horse.



Chromaticity said:


> Thread is pretty fucking retarded by the way, not to mention most of the posts here are pretty confusing (except for Thinkpad20, Unknown Dood and Brutalslam). Most metal bands mentionned in this thread (especially Neuraxis, Psycroptic and Spawn Of Possession) are melodic in one way or another. Doesn't have to be At The Gates esque shit or metalcore to be considered "melodic" (which is such a vague term, after all).



Butthurt internet vigilante level 99.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 15, 2012)

Necris said:


> Atonal =/= Non-melodic



Combined with your sig you just owned this forum, nevermind the thread 

-

Actually a lot of Cryptopsy's discography is pretty melodic in the classical sense, particularly in the speed picked lines/riffs, especially NSV, WS, and ATYB. It may not be as obvious as any run of the mill screamo but it's still there. Overall I would definitely sway that band more towards the melodic than the atonal, even though they have a mix of both. 

I'm not convinced Ulcerate is completely atonal either.

Martyr is heavily melodic in a different way. Regardless though, I don't see how they would fit in the atonal camp.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 15, 2012)

Necris said:


> Atonal =/= Non-melodic





Chromaticity said:


> Cryptopsy and Martyr are still melodic and not necessarily atonal.





Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Combined with your sig you just owned this forum, nevermind the thread
> 
> -
> 
> ...



"Anti-melodic metal" INCLUDES atonal, and it doesn't necessarily preclude all melody whatsoever. The vast majority of Cryptopsy's music doesn't fall in the harmonic minor/I-VI-V/mallcore/dungeons and dragons/single note breakdown etc. styles that this thread is OBVIOUSLY set out to avoid. I didn't bother with their last album, but if someone asks "Hey, can anyone recommend me some melodic metal?" no one in their right mind is going to say Whisper Supremacy. 

These mild troll replies remind me of a popular comment someone made on a John Longstreth drum cam video: "The two things metal heads REALLY care about: arguing about triggers, and arguing about subgenres."


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 15, 2012)

Melodic metal is... _*popular?*_ That sure is new to me. 

Please enlighten me as to what you consider melodic that is popular, I'd love to be able to associate myself with mainstream music fans. (And no, I'm not being sarcastic)

Might this be what you're looking for, though?


----------



## sevenstringj (May 15, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Melodic metal is... _*popular?*_ That sure is new to me.
> 
> Please enlighten me as to what you consider melodic that is popular, I'd love to be able to associate myself with mainstream music fans. (And no, I'm not being sarcastic)
> 
> Might this be what you're looking for, though?




I looked back through this thread and I can't find a single instance of ANYONE, including myself, claiming that melodic metal is popular. 

Most of that DEP video is rather boring, though that riff around 0:35 is VERY Candiria-esque.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 15, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> I looked back through this thread and I can't find a single instance of ANYONE, including myself, claiming that melodic metal is popular.
> 
> Most of that DEP video is rather boring, though that riff around 0:35 is VERY Candiria-esque.





Right in the OP, man.



sevenstringj said:


> Seems metal these days is dominated by "melodic" metal.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 15, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> sevenstringj said:
> 
> 
> > I looked back through this thread and I can't find a single instance of ANYONE, including myself, claiming that melodic metal is popular.
> ...



Need new glasses, perhaps? Or would you care to explain how a majority of metal being melodic means that it's popular, in your sarcastic "Please enlighten me as to what you consider melodic that is popular, I'd love to be able to associate myself with mainstream music fans" context?

Or would you just care to quit trolling?

Anyway, back on topic...



^My drummer friend's old band. She now plays in a less dissonant band in Spain...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 16, 2012)

You're just begging me to make a Princess Bride joke, aren't you? 

You see, domination requires an overwhelming success over something else. With an entertainment product such as music, the only way to be successful is to be popular, ergo domination means popular.


----------



## 7Mic7 (May 16, 2012)

Meshuggah, Martyr.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> You're just begging me to make a Princess Bride joke, aren't you?
> 
> You see, domination requires an overwhelming success over something else. With an entertainment product such as music, the only way to be successful is to be popular, ergo domination means popular.



Nice attempt at semantics. You bleated some sarcastic pussy fart asking me to recommend you popular melodic metal so you can hang with mainstream music fans, because seeing "anti-melodic metal thread" throws you into violent fits of flaming mallcore butthurt.


----------



## Davey (May 16, 2012)

I normally avoid fussing over sub-genres but what, exactly, is 'melodic metal'? It's like saying that metal with complex chord sequences should be called 'harmonic metal' or metal with an emphasis on rhythm should be called 'rhythmic metal'. But that's silly because pretty much all metal, and music, has those elements in some way.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2012)

Davey said:


> I normally avoid fussing over sub-genres but what, exactly, is 'melodic metal'? It's like saying that metal with complex chord sequences should be called 'harmonic metal' or metal with an emphasis on rhythm should be called 'rhythmic metal'. But that's silly because pretty much all metal, and music, has those elements in some way.








Read the OP. It's CLEAR what this thread is about. It's also clear that the only people who are bitching about it are people who know full well what melodic metal is, and are butthurt that there's even ONE thread that strives to avoid it. Like people who say MacDonald's is a health food establishment because you can always order the salad.


----------



## broj15 (May 16, 2012)

> violent fits of flaming mallcore butthurt




This thread is just pure fucking win  
for what its work I would think anti melodic metal could be metal that lacks any kind of melody like slamming death metal. I could be wrong but when someone says anti melodic that's how I interpret it.

Edit: 1000th post


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 16, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> Nice attempt at semantics. You bleated some sarcastic pussy fart asking me to recommend you popular melodic medal so you can hang with mainstream music fans, because seeing "anti-melodic metal thread" throws you into violent fits of flaming mallcore butthurt.



Now I wouldn't say that I'm being violent, far from it, really. If anything I'd say you are the violent one, getting angry at a "sarcastic pussy fart" as you so eloquently put it.* I was simply asking how you came to your conclusions, certainly not a "violent fit of flaming mallcore butthurt." Also, I was being quite honest when saying I would like to know what the popular melodic metal bands are, you see it gets quite lonely being a musician and not being able to talk to anyone else about enjoyable music.





*That was sarcasm


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 16, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> Read the OP. It's CLEAR what this thread is about. It's also clear that the only people who are bitching about it are people who know full well what melodic metal is, and are butthurt that there's even ONE thread that strives to avoid it. Like people who say MacDonald's is a health food establishment because you can always order the salad.



Dude, you need to chill the fuck out


----------



## Cyntex (May 16, 2012)

Just looking at my metal cds, almost everything is quite melodic, except Meshuggah.
Maybe Hate Eternal?


----------



## The Uncreator (May 16, 2012)

This thread is pretty funny to read.


----------



## PortalNathrakh (May 16, 2012)

No one has said Portal yet?

Okay then, I will.

GLUMURPHONEL.

Also, I don't know if you consider it music, but Stalaggh.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Now I wouldn't say that I'm being violent, far from it, really. If anything I'd say you are the violent one, getting angry at a "sarcastic ..... fart" as you so eloquently put it.* I was simply asking how you came to your conclusions, certainly not a "violent fit of flaming mallcore butthurt." Also, I was being quite honest when saying I would like to know what the popular melodic metal bands are, you see it gets quite lonely being a musician and not being able to talk to anyone else about enjoyable music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're obviously a butthurt mallcore troll, and you do a really poor job pretending otherwise. You even made your own "anti-the anti-melodic metal thread" thread in protest.



And "sarcastic ..... fart" is indeed an eloquent description of your butthurt mallcore spasms. 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Dude, you need to chill the .... out











broj15 said:


> sevenstringj said:
> 
> 
> > violent fits of flaming mallcore butthurt
> ...



Glad you like it.  Trolls always provide ample opportunities for counter-troll lulz.



PortalNathrakh said:


> No one has said Portal yet?
> 
> Okay then, I will.
> 
> ...



Yeah, someone posted Portal on the previous page. I couldn't make out wtf was going on, but I'm slowly developing an ear for it.  Here's a slightly more accessible diddy...



Stalaggh. Well, I know John Cage would've considered it music. And I'd have to agree, though it opens up a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 16, 2012)

portal is all about sheer cosmic terror and abyssal soundscapes, it's pretty far removed from the dying fetus esque chugdownz plaguing this thread.


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 16, 2012)

Visceral Bleeding
Internal Suffering (think Devourment but less wiggnorant)
Deivos (Trial of Bloodletting has the best use of a cowbell in the history of music ever.)
Severed Savior (didn't read the whole thread so they may have been mentioned)


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 16, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> It's also clear that the only people who are bitching about it are people who know full well what melodic metal is



Yes, we do know what melodic metal is. But there's the rub, isn't it? Those of us who have given any sort of dissent know what melodic metal is, but do you?



sevenstringj said:


> and are butthurt that there's even ONE thread that strives to avoid it.



I don't know what forum you've been on, but the majority of threads here do not seem to be centered around any melodic metal. 



sevenstringj said:


> Like people who say MacDonald's is a health food establishment because you can always order the salad.



Isn't that more of an inversion? Anyway, I don't think anyone says that.



The Uncreator said:


> This thread is pretty funny to read.



Isn't it? Participating is even better, though!



sevenstringj said:


> You're obviously a butthurt mallcore troll



Can you clarify to me what mallcore is? I Googled the term and there does not seem to be any legitimate source defining the word, which leads me to believe that it has no real meaning.



sevenstringj said:


> and you do a really poor job pretending otherwise.



Where did I do any pretending? Didn't my diction make that rather clear?



sevenstringj said:


> You even made your own "anti-the anti-melodic metal thread" thread in protest.



Actually it was supposed to be "The anti-amelodic metal thread" not "anti-the anti-melodic metal thread", that would be an even larger affront to grammar than it already is. Something happened in the posting, though, and it got screwed up, unfortunately.

If you had actually read the OP of the thread, it was not made in any sort of "protest" or similar. 

I even made that clear by saying-



dragonblade629 said:


> Please note that this is all in jest and yet also serious, why not group up some of the more melodic bands?



What would there be to protest, anyway? What do you take me for, some sort of rabble-rouser? That thread, sir, is a parody and rather effective at it's satiric attempts. 

You see, it clearly shows that it's rather immature, but you've gone far past the initial immaturity of this thread. The greater point, though, is the fact that this thread has gotten more supporters than mine. Granted, the title is messed up so that may be skewing the results, and I'd fix the title if I could to give us a better look, but I think it still proves my point to an extent.


Anyway, I wouldn't say I'm butthurt at all. What would there be for me to be butthurt about? You, however, are showing clear signs of being butthurt because there are people that exist with opinions and thoughts contrary to yours.


----------



## Viginez (May 16, 2012)

a7stringkilla said:


> youre one of those guys i laugh at everytime i come across one. its 2009, get with the fuckin program. "oh back in my day.......", fuck that, this is your day too if youll let it be. dont run around being pissed cause the world left you behind. and even if music was better in the 90s, which it wasnt, what the fuck are you gonna do about it. dude, heres a word of advice, dont be one of those bitter old fucks that everybody hates because your life WILL SUCK.


but he is right. the ORIGINAL death metal died around 1995.

btw


----------



## The Uncreator (May 16, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Isn't it? Participating is even better, though!





There's my contribution.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2012)

Viginez said:


> but he is right. the ORIGINAL death metal died around 1995.



Music is like evolution. Always adapting, occasionally innovating. Some species adapt and survive, some innovate and give birth to whole new species, others go extinct.


----------



## oddcam (May 16, 2012)

I'm so glad I found this thread! 
I, too, was tired of all this b.s. melody in my metal. Melody is way overrated. These clowns like Mozart and Max Martin have been indoctrinating us with the idea that music needs a "voice" for the longest time, I think it's about time we finally get over these archaic ideas.

Then I found the perfect music! They take your basic melody-saturated song, strip out all the sappy, emo-kid, mallcore, scenester, mindless mainstream melody shit and leave you with only the good parts! It's called "Drum Tracks!" You can search youtube for "drum cover" or "drum track" for almost any big song, and hear the way it was meant to sound! Rhythm all the way! There's also a genre called djent (it's not that big so you probably haven't heard of it, yet), where they take the drum tracks and add a low guitar note in rhythm. It's a melodic note, true, but it's super low and they cut all the bass so it's more of a "sound" than a note. Fucking awesome for someone like me who hates melody but can't quite get rid of his melodic upbringing.
The amazing part is you can even make this stuff yourself, just by playing a drumset! Now I can just make the music I like, enjoy it, and stop authoring threads and even entire posts attacking the music I don't like...


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2012)

oddcam said:


>



I could explain the irony of you trolling a classical pianist with your butthurt sarcastic rant on Mozart and melody, but irony is usually lost on trolls.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 16, 2012)

Ambient Black Metal.
Have fun.
!

EDIT: I'd never thought I'd get ninja-ed with such a band


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> No one has mentioned CAR BOMB
> 
> Not really death metal but crazy none the less
> 
> CAR BOMB on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Indeed...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 16, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> I could explain the irony of you trolling a classical pianist with your butthurt sarcastic rant on Mozart and melody, but irony is usually lost on trolls.



It seems that you are taking people disagreeing with you personally and confusing it with trolling.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 16, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> It seems that you are taking people disagreeing with you personally and confusing it with trolling.



It seems you think there's something to disagree with. It also seems you think I should be courteous and respectful towards someone who was clearly being a sarcastic asshole out of utterly baseless indignation. Though considering your own butthurt addiction to trolling this thread, I can understand you coming to another troll's defense.

And to think I just tried to put your trolling aside by making a genuine contribution to your sarcastic-but-not *wink* *wink* anti-sevenstringj's-anti-melodic-metal thread. 

Are you finished now? (That's a rhetorical question. Don't answer it.)


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (May 17, 2012)

What could essentially be an interesting thread about some of the more primal bands out there is being eclipsed by all the tears being shed here :/


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 17, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> It seems you think there's something to disagree with. It also seems you think I should be courteous and respectful towards someone who was clearly being a sarcastic asshole out of utterly baseless indignation. Though considering your own butthurt addiction to trolling this thread, I can understand you coming to another troll's defense.
> 
> And to think I just tried to put your trolling aside by making a genuine contribution to your sarcastic-but-not *wink* *wink* anti-sevenstringj's-anti-melodic-metal thread.
> 
> Are you finished now? (That's a rhetorical question. Don't answer it.)



Yes.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 17, 2012)

Oxidation_Shed said:


> What could essentially be an interesting thread about some of the more primal bands out there is being eclipsed by all the tears being shed here :/



Just some butthurt trolls doing what they do best. Onward...


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 17, 2012)

Dude, if anything you're fabricating these "butthurt trolls". Not everyone is going to agree with your sentiments regarding melody, atonality, or any other musical notion/heading, particularly when they seem ill-defined at best. Deal with it and stop driving your own thread into the ground with these bullshit replies to these supposed "butthurt trolls" (you really need to expand your vocabulary of insults btw). 

There's some pretty bad and some good suggestions in this thread, the latter of which most of your supposed trolls contributed to. 

Ridiculously childish behavior, even to the already lowered standards of an online forum.

On that note:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCUP8aNgpmo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cK7QlN-OutU&feature=related

Melodic yes, but nothing else sounds like 'em.


----------



## edsped (May 17, 2012)

Never have I seen so much butthurt in one place. 

Literally. I mean the actual word.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 17, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Dude, if anything you're fabricating these "butthurt trolls". Not everyone is going to agree with your sentiments regarding melody, atonality, or any other musical notion/heading, particularly when they seem ill-defined at best. Deal with it and stop driving your own thread into the ground with these bullshit replies to these supposed "butthurt trolls".



If I erred, it was in saying "some" and not being specific. You can't tell me with a straight face that oddcam and dragonblade629 were not trolling. Oddcam's case is blatantly obvious. It's also obvious that dragonblade629's beef was NOT with the definition of melodic metal or "anti-melodic metal," which is INHERENTLY difficult to fence in. If he were genuinely confused, he would've just asked. Instead, he took the original post personally and repeatedly put words in my mouth (because that's the ONLY way anyone can take personal offense to it) for the sole purpose of making some asinine argument about whether people listening to mainstream music will be his friends if he listens to melodic metal. 



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> There's some pretty bad and some good suggestions in this thread, the latter of which most of your supposed trolls contributed to.



I actually acknowledged dragonblade629's contribution. I was even specific about it in pointing out that part of it was very Candiria-like.

I also went so far as to make a genuine contribution to the anti-anti-melodic metal thread he made specifically mocking this one out of his smug indignation.

Your assessment is completely off base.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Ridiculously childish behavior, even to the already lowered standards of an online forum.



I restrained myself from reporting them because that usually results in the whole thread getting closed regardless of the otherwise useful content. So I had some fun with it instead. Troll and get trolled. They're not my baby sister pulling my hair who merit patience and affection, these are adults who should know better in the first place.



Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> On that note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THANKS. I dig the first one.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 18, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Please enlighten me as to what you consider melodic that is popular, I'd love to be able to associate myself with mainstream music fans. (And no, I'm not being sarcastic)





dragonblade629 said:


> Those of us who have given any sort of dissent know what melodic metal is, but do you?



But I did ask...twice, actually.


Oh, and to the neg repper, you clearly have me confused with Old Greg. I can't think of anyone else that has a mangina and is sensitive. Though I think he's more into funk than mallcore, whatever that is.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 18, 2012)

*ANYWAY...*


----------



## -42- (May 18, 2012)

Um....


----------



## sevenstringj (May 18, 2012)

-42- said:


> Um....




Jesus H Christ, that's some NASTY, CRUSTY, FILTHY, HAIRY BALLS tone. 

EDIT: Oh shit, I just read up on them a bit and they got CRAIG PILLARD on vox. 

BTW, speaking of atonal, this is fucking genius...


----------



## eaeolian (May 19, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Oh, and to the neg repper, you clearly have me confused with Old Greg. I can't think of anyone else that has a mangina and is sensitive. Though I think he's more into funk than mallcore, whatever that is.



I think you'll have a week to think about being an ass. Enjoy!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 19, 2012)

I fucking LOVE dissonant music. Its my favorite.

Heres some bands, (some listed here and there already)
Dillinger Escape plan
Ion Dissonance
Discordiance Axis
Disharmonia Mundi
Anomalous
Unexpect
Ephel Duath
The number 12 looks like you


----------



## sevenstringj (May 19, 2012)

Microtone Metal! 



Extra points for the 'do...


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 19, 2012)

thinkpad20 said:


> nooooooooo (well yeah they are more technical but they are also a bit boring...)
> 
> Besides the obvious (Deeds of Flesh, Decrepit Birth, Malevolent Creation, Immolation, Decapitated, Morbid Angel, Gorguts, Hate Eternal, Origin, Skinless, etc... I could go on) a few you'd almost certainly like, some you've probably heard of:
> 
> ...



Funny you mention Karnak, I played with them until two years ago 

ps: I approve of this thread. I need moar riffs, moar evil, moar Metal.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 19, 2012)

This band is nowhere near unknown for the style (its been mentioned more than once in this thread).

But it deserves repost





Btw, I transcribed Dan Mongrain's solo on From Wisdom to Hate in it's entirety, if anybody is interested.




eaeolian said:


> I think you'll have a week to think about being an ass. Enjoy!



Internet is serious business


----------



## NovaReaper (May 19, 2012)

this is what would happen if you took all the spacy psychedelic parts from Formulas Fatal to the Flesh and made an album out of it


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 19, 2012)

God damn, this thread is awesome 

Reminds me of a band I was in a few years ago. Great musicians, but they tried SOOOO hard to suck Suffocation's dick. Now, I dig Suffocation. They're a great fucking band, but if I suggested a riff that wouldn't have fit 100% on a Suffo album, they threatened to kick me out.

I actually ended up getting kicked out of that band because I suggested that we NOT cover so many Suffocation songs  Good guys, though.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 19, 2012)

yeah people tend to go overboard with the suffocation worship, but that band deserves it imho. along with just being ridiculously badass, they pioneered one of the classic death metal song structures that bands like gorguts and later disgorge(US) picked up on.


you can't listen to that song and tell me that the riff structure isn't a nod to suffocation and other pioneering early 90s bands! 

a lot of modern bands are also going a different route and incorporating elements of incantation's sound into their own music. bands like disma (already posted, kudos!), dead congregation, and ignivomous all take the filth and decay of incantations style and infuse it with higher production values and a distinctly modern outlook.


one (or more) of the riffs on there is an obvious tribute to a specific incantation riff, i'm not gonna say which but if you're familiar with the mortal throne of nazarene album you'll get it hehe


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 19, 2012)

I think I'm in a minority when I say that Suffo's best work is their Human Waste EP

Also:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U5r2etrQYI

the version on their ep is even better but I couldn't findz

EDIT: found this though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4pGDv7xQ_M


----------



## sevenstringj (May 19, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I think I'm in a minority when I say that Suffo's best work is their Human Waste EP



Tough to argue with Infecting the Crypts and Catatonia. I think every song on that EP was eventually rerecorded on subsequent albums except for the title track. Even bits of Effigy (Habitual Infamy) & Pierced (title track) were birthed around that time...



BTW, Breeding the Spawn was an outstanding album, marred by unforgivably shit production.


----------



## NovaReaper (May 19, 2012)

for the record breeding the spawn is my favorite suffo album because of the riffs, which are unbelievable by the way. over the years from listening to it more and more i don't even mind the production anymore, and in a way it gives it a certain charm. within the first 5 seconds of the album a huge portion of listeners will shut it off, and to me that's one of the defining parts of that album.


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 8, 2012)

bumping with some elite death metal.


----------



## craig-sansum (Jul 9, 2012)

i posted this in the BDM thread but still...


----------



## NovaReaper (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## xhellchosemex (Jul 11, 2012)

groph said:


> DEVOURMENT


THIS


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 11, 2012)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> just would like to add though, Atonal doesn't necessarily = unmelodic



Thank you. Seriously. 

Atonal =/= not melodic. Not even a little bit.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jul 21, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> for the record breeding the spawn is my favorite suffo album because of the riffs, which are unbelievable by the way. over the years from listening to it more and more i don't even mind the production anymore, and in a way it gives it a certain charm. within the first 5 seconds of the album a huge portion of listeners will shut it off, and to me that's one of the defining parts of that album.



Dave Culross is back! 



Mike Smith is legendary, but I felt their last couple albums were a bit lacking. Their next album should be interesting.

"...first album we put out back on Roadrunner records, when Roadrunner records was brutal as fuck. There was no Nickelback on Roadrunner back then..."  



craig-sansum said:


> i posted this in the BDM thread but still...


----------

